# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Fluorescein drops and/or strips

## Jedi

Does anyone have a "reliable" source for drops and/or strips, or even pharmacies they have used to compound drops? Preferably in Canada, but we are willing to look into the US as well.

Thanks!

----------


## uncut

Presently, a lot of back-orders with suppliers.  You could try Kleargo, or McCray.  

Best of luck!

----------

